# Not to sure about this on my paint !



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Not for me thank you !!

http://news.distractify.com/pinar/sharpie-car/


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Kind of cool, but not for me either!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

At least it will hide the swirls and scratches.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I saw 2 cars like this driving in London the other day...wonder what that's all about...


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

I like the look overall, wonder how long it would last, unless it's been clear coated...

Don't think I'd have the b***s to do it, but it suits the R33 status & wouldn't look out of place on other Japs of that style.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wonder if you could lay some wax over the top?


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Buckweed said:


> Wonder if you could lay some wax over the top?


Don't see why not, surely dirt & washing regimes would destroy the design quicker than any wax that is protecting it..


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

litcan91 said:


> Don't see why not, surely dirt & washing regimes would destroy the design quicker than any wax that is protecting it..


I'd agree. Think a clear coat is the way forward.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Buckweed said:


> Wonder if you could lay some wax over the top?


20 coats of angelwax dark should do it


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Slap me if you will, but I think it looks great. Vive la difference! ( Don't know how to accent letters on a keyboard, sorry. )


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

President Swirl said:


> Slap me if you will, but I think it looks great. Vive la difference! ( Don't know how to accent letters on a keyboard, sorry. )


see youve been drinking heavily again


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ruined the car!


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Love it. Massive respect for the amount of time that's gone into that - imagine if you made a mistake! 
I'd far rather see something like that than a basic vinyl sticker and a halfords wing bolted on the back.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Seen this topic at least 2yrs ago then forgot to check progress on finished result, must admit I like it..totally out there and nice to be separated from the pack with a good power to pull off the look's.


----------

